# υπερθεματιστής



## Alexandra (Nov 2, 2014)

Άσχετο: Και γιατί βάφτισαν τον πλειοδότη "υπερθεματιστή"; Επειδή πάρα πολύ παλιά υπερθεματίζω σήμαινε "κάνω υψηλότερη προσφορά"; Δεν τους έκαναν οι σύγχρονες έννοιες των λέξεων, προτιμούν τις αρχαίες;

«Υπερθεµατιστής»: Είναι εκείνος από τους Συµµετέχοντες στη ∆ηµοπρασία που έχει υποβάλει την µέγιστη τιµή για συγκεκριµένο Όνοµα Χώρου µε κατάληξη .gr

υπερθεματίζω = λόγ. < ελνστ. ὑπερθεματίζω "κάνω υψηλότερη προσφορά"


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 2, 2014)

Χμμ, έχουν πρόβλημα μπλεγμένων μπουτιών μάλλον:

18. «Πλειοδότης»: Είναι εκείνος από τους Συµµετέχοντες στη ∆ηµοπρασία που έχει δώσει την Μέγιστη Τιµή για συγκεκριµένο Όνοµα Χώρου µε κατάληξη .gr 
25. «Υπερθεµατιστής»: Είναι εκείνος από τους Συµµετέχοντες στη ∆ηµοπρασία που έχει υποβάλει την µέγιστη τιµή για συγκεκριµένο Όνοµα Χώρου µε κατάληξη .gr

Εκτός αν υπάρχει τεχνική διαφορά μεταξύ του δίνω τιμή και υποβάλλω τιμή...

Αλλά εδώ πουλάνε *διαδίκτια και *διαδύκτια, θα μου πεις.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 2, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Χμμ, έχουν πρόβλημα μπλεγμένων μπουτιών μάλλον:
> 
> 18. «Πλειοδότης»: Είναι εκείνος από τους Συµµετέχοντες στη ∆ηµοπρασία που έχει δώσει την Μέγιστη Τιµή για συγκεκριµένο Όνοµα Χώρου µε κατάληξη .gr
> 25. «Υπερθεµατιστής»: Είναι εκείνος από τους Συµµετέχοντες στη ∆ηµοπρασία που έχει υποβάλει την µέγιστη τιµή για συγκεκριµένο Όνοµα Χώρου µε κατάληξη .gr


Το «πλειοδότης» μπήκε μεν αλλά είναι εντελώς τζούφιο, αφού σε όλη τη διαδικασία αναφορά γίνεται αποκλειστικά και μόνο σε υπερθεματιστές κι όχι σε πλειοδότες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 2, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Το «πλειοδότης» μπήκε μεν αλλά είναι εντελώς τζούφιο, αφού σε όλη τη διαδικασία αναφορά γίνεται αποκλειστικά και μόνο σε υπερθεματιστές κι όχι σε πλειoδότες.



Μένει να μάθουμε το γιατί. Ίσως επειδή η διαδικασία δεν θεωρείται τυπικός «πλειοδοτικός διαγωνισμός» (άσχετα με το τι είναι, στην πραγματικότητα);


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 2, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Το «πλειοδότης» μπήκε μεν αλλά είναι εντελώς τζούφιο, αφού σε όλη τη διαδικασία αναφορά γίνεται αποκλειστικά και μόνο σε υπερθεματιστές κι όχι σε πλειοδότες.


Ναι, επειδή διάβασα διαγώνια την προκήρυξη, είδα μόνο τη λέξη «υπερθεματιστής», πουθενά «πλειοδότης», γι' αυτό το σχολίασα.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 2, 2014)

Ο όρος «υπερθεματιστής» απαντά, πάντως, κανονικά (και συχνά) στη νομοθεσία, σε σχέση ιδίως με πλειστηριασμούς.

199 ΑΚ «Σύμβαση με πλειστηριασμό»
Σε περίπτωση πλειστηριασμού η σύμβαση, εφόσον δεν συνάγεται κάτι άλλο, ολοκληρώνεται με την κατακύρωση. Αν δεν συνάγεται κάτι άλλο, ο *υπερθεματιστής *δεσμεύεται ωσότου δοθεί μεγαλύτερη προσφορά ή ωσότου ματαιωθεί η κατακύρωση.

936 §3 ΚΠολΔ (άρθρο 4 παρ. 2 Ν. 2298/1995, ΦΕΚ Α' 62)
Τρίτος που απέκτησε το δικαίωμα από τον καθ' ου η εκτέλεση με απαλλοτρίωση που διαρρήχθηκε ως καταδολιευτική κατά τα άρθρα 939 επ. του Αστικού Κώδικα, δεν μπορεί να αντιτάξει το δικαίωμα αυτό κατά του επισπεύδοντος που πέτυχε τη διάρρηξη ούτε κατά του *υπερθεματιστή* και των διαδόχων του.

959 §2 ΚΠολΔ (άρθρο 53 Ν. 3994/2011, ΦΕΚ Α' 165)
[...] Σε περίπτωση ίσων γραπτών προσφορών με τη μεγαλύτερη τιμή χωρίς να υποβληθεί προφορική προσφορά, ο υπάλληλος του πλειστηριασμού διενεργεί αμέσως κλήρωση, από την οποία αναδεικνύεται ο *υπερθεματιστής*.

965 §1 ΚΠολΔ
[...] Αν *υπερθεματιστής *αναδείχθηκε άλλος ή αν η κατακύρωση ματαιώθηκε από οποιονδήποτε λόγο, η εγγυοδοσία επιστρέφεται σε εκείνον που την είχε καταθέσει αμέσως μετά το πέρας του πλειστηριασμού.

24 §1 ΚΕΔΕ
Μη συντρεχούσης περιπτώσεως οριστικής κατακυρώσεως κατά τα εν άρθρω 23 οριζόμενα ο επί του πλειστηριασμού υπάλληλος κατακυροί προσωρινώς τα πράγματα, υπαρχούσης πλειοδοσία, εις τον *υπερθεματιστήν*, μη υπαρχούσης δε τοιαύτης, εις το επισπεύδον Δημόσιον, άνευ αιτήσεως του παρισταμένου εκπροσώπου του Δημοσίου και εις τιμήν της πρώτης προσφοράς. Αντίγραφον της εκθέσεως του πλειστηριασμού υποβάλλεται εις τον επισπεύδοντα Διευθυντήν του Δημοσίου Ταμείου εντός τριών ημερών από της διενεργείας του πλειστηριασμού.

79 §1α ΚΑΔ
Τα προνόμια του αρθρ. 74 παρ. 2 αποσβήνονται:
α. Με την εκποίηση του αεροσκάφους, σε δημόσιο πλειστηριασμό, εκτός αν, με τη συναίνεση του προνομιούχου δανειστή, ο *υπερθεματιστής *αναδέχτηκε την απαίτηση.


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2014)

Ναι, κοίταζα κι εγώ τώρα τον Κώδικα Πολιτικής Δικονομίας:
http://hellenicmunicipalpolice.file..._thyrokolisi-kodikas-politikis-dikonomias.pdf

Να μας έλεγε και κάποιος τη διαφορά από τον _πλειοδότη_, αν υπάρχει.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 2, 2014)

nickel said:


> Ναι, κοίταζα κι εγώ τώρα τον Κώδικα Πολιτικής Δικονομίας:
> http://hellenicmunicipalpolice.file..._thyrokolisi-kodikas-politikis-dikonomias.pdf


Ο ΚΠολΔ που λινκάρεις δεν περιλαμβάνει τις ενημερώσεις από το 2011 και μετά· ενώ είναι ο "σωστός" (διάβαζε: ενημερωμένος) ΚΠολΔ σταματά (δυστυχώς...) στο άρθρο 400: http://www.ministryofjustice.gr/sit...ΟΝΟΜΙΑΣ/tabid/348/language/en-US/Default.aspx


----------



## hellex (Sep 2, 2016)

Όμως, τελικά ο “υπερθεματιστής”, έχει πληθυντικό;

Να ζητήσω την επιείκεια αν η απάντηση στο ερώτημα είναι ευρύτατα γνωστή, όμως με αφορμή τη σχετική πρόσφατη δήλωση για τη χορήγηση τηλεοπτικών αδειών με δημόσιο διαγωνισμό και τα όσα παρατίθενται εδώ, υπερθεματιστής δεν είναι εκείνος που εξασφαλίζει την απόλυτη κυριότητα πράγματος ή καταβάλει το υψηλότερο τίμημα για να εξασφαλίσει την απόλυτη κυριότητα; Μπορεί να χαρακτηρίζονται έτσι, περισσότερα του ενός άτομα ή και να χρησιμοποιείται η λέξη σε διαδικασία εκτός πλειστηριασμού;

Δυστυχώς, ο συγκεκριμένος σύνδεσμος μού επιστρέφει μέχρι το άρθρο 400 και πολύ θα ήθελα να γνωρίζω, σε περίπτωση που γνωρίζετε, αν είναι σε ισχύ το άρθρο 959 παρ. 4 σχετικά με την απαγόρευση διεξαγωγής πλειστηριασμών από 1η Αυγούστου μέχρι 15 Σεπτεμβρίου. Αν υπάρχει ο επικαιροποιημένος σύνδεσμος του ΚΠολΔ θα με βοηθήσει και την επίλυση και της έτερης πρόσφατης απορίας μου και θα εκτιμήσω αν μπορεί να τον παραθέσει κάποιος στο παρόν σχόλιο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2016)

Γιατί να μην υπάρχει πληθυντικός; Ακόμη και με την πραγματολογική λογική που αναπτύσεις, οι (πολλοί και διάφοροι) νικητές πολλών πλειστηριασμών δεν θα είναι οι «υπερθεματιστές» τους;


----------



## hellex (Sep 2, 2016)

Λυπάμαι, δε γνωρίζω την απάντηση, γι’ αυτό έθεσα το ερώτημα.
Στο Χρηστικό Λεξικό της νεοελλ. στο
υπερθεματιστής δεν αναφέρει πληθυντικό.
Σε αντίθεση με τη λέξη νικητής που αναφέρει τη γενική πληθυντικού.

Δεν έχω διαθέσιμη κάποια άλλη παραπομπή και θα με διευκόλυνε αν μπορεί κάποιος να παραθέσει ανάλογη παραπομπή για τον υπερθεματιστή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2016)

*Εδώ* (στα αρχαία).


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2016)

...
Σε βιβλία, όσα έχουν ψηφιοποιηθεί και βρίσκονται μέσω του γκουγκλ, η λέξη _υπερθεματιστής _εμφανίζεται ήδη από το 1834 στην Πολιτική Δικονομία («Εν Ναυπλίω, εκ του επί των δημοσίων έργων τμήματος του Βασιλικού Τυπογραφείου») π.χ. στα άρθρα 902, 903, κ.ο.κ. (σελ. 458):

«Αναπλειστηριασμός, μη πληρώσαντος του υπερθεματιστού

Εάν ο υπερθεματιστής δεν πληρώση κατά το άρθρον 899 εις μετρητά την τιμήν της κατακυρώσεως, πλειστηριάζεται εκ νέου το κατακυρωθέν αντικείμενον δαπάναις αυτού, κατά τους εν άρθροις 891-902 διαλαμβανομένους τύπους...»


καθώς και σε συγγράμματα δικονομίας, νομολογίας, νομοθεσία και διατάγματα του 19ου και 20ού αιώνα, μεταξύ των άλλων τρανών και μεγάλων και στα μετά θάνατον ευρεθέντα συγγράμματα του Κοραή όπου αποδίδει το γαλλικό enchérisseur (που προφανώς και αναμενόμενα έχει και πληθυντικό, το enchérisseurs), 

και όχι μόνο:

«ΕΡΑΤ.: Μετά την διαλογήν των ψήφων, διά να σας συγχαρώμεν, δεν έχει ούτως;

ΜΑΡΙΓ.: Αφού η καλοκαγαθία των συμπολιτών μας θέλει ν' αναδείξη Δήμαρχον τον σύζυγόν μου...

ΖΩΡ. (σιγά προς την Ερατώ.) Δεν λέγει αι δραχμαί του Σιόρ Στρατή, παρά η καλοκαγαθία των συμπολιτών.

ΕΡΑΤ.: Τω ανήκει δικαίω τω λόγω. Αλλ' ως λέγουν, θ' αποτύχη, διότι υπάρχει άλλος υπερθεματιστής.

ΜΑΡΙΓ.: Είσθε πολλά καλή.»

«Η δοξομανής», κωμωδία του Ιταλού ΝΟΤΤΑ, εξελληνισθείσα και εντελώς μεταποιηθείσα υπό Ι. Δεκιγάλλα, εν Ερμουπόλει, 1873


ενώ ο πληθυντικός *υπερθεματιστές *—μόνο σε αυτό το μικρό υποσύνολο των 27 ευρημάτων— βρίσκεται από το 1983 τουλάχιστον, στο βιβλίο του Ι.Θ. Γιαννόπουλου «Πολιτεία και ήθος» με ακριβώς την εύλογη, φυσιολογικότατη χρήση που αναφέρει ο Δρ7χ παραπάνω στο #20:

«Οι σύμμαχες πόλεις έβγαιναν στη δημοπρασία και αγοράζονταν από Αθηναίους υπερθεματιστές. 
Με το σύστημα αυτό ή Άνδρος πουλήθηκε σ' έναν Αθηναίο πόρνο, τον Τίμαρχο.»


ή στον 3ο τόμο των Μελετών του Ζήσιμου Λορεντζάτου (1994): 
«Υπερθεματιστές και εκσυγχρονισμένοι» «Υπερθεματιστές και συγχρονισμένοι» 

κλπ.

If it exists, we have it. If we don't, we'll get it. If it doesn't, we'll create it.


----------



## hellex (Sep 3, 2016)

Ευχαριστώ όλους, που μου γενναιοδωρήσατε, εδώ, τα ευρήματά σας, ιδιαίτερα όμως τα σχετικά με τον πληθυντικό τού υπερθεματιστή. Ενδεχόμενα να μην χρησιμοποιείται, τόσο συχνά, ο πληθυντικός, λόγω τού ότι είναι αρχαία λέξη, αλλά είναι παρηγοριά μου, ότι είχε δημιουργηθεί από τους αρχαίους, λέξη, ειδικά για τους πλειστηριασμούς που αφορούσε τον πλειοδότη.

Οπωσδήποτε όμως, διαπιστώνω ότι και για το Διαδίκτυο κάποια πράγματα είναι ανεκτίμητα και μη ανακτήσιμα γιατί, το βιβλίο Μελέται μού επιστρέφεται από τη Γκούγκλ ως, no price, no rate (εδώ).

Επειδή δε, θεωρώ, ότι η επαφή μου με τη συνειδητοποίηση τής άγνοιάς μου, -ευτυχώς ενισχύεται από το ένστικτο μου γιατί το ένστικτό μου θεωρούσε τη λέξη “υπερθεματιστής” βρισιά-, είναι δύναμη για τη βελτίωσή μου και η επίκληση τής άγνοιας σε καμμία περίπτωση πρόσχημα για διαφυγή, σοφέ Ηράκλειτε, -αν το μεταφράζω σωστά!!!-, και επειδή η αναζήτηση στο βιβλίο Μελέται, μου επέστρεψε “Υπερθεματιστές και συγχρονισμένοι” (εδώ), είναι καλοπροαίρετο το ακόλουθό μου ερώτημα.
Κάτι διέφυγε της προσοχής της στην αναζήτηση τής Γκούγκλ ή το σωστό είναι “υπερθεματιστές και εκσυγχρονισμένοι”;


----------



## daeman (Sep 3, 2016)

hellex said:


> ... και επειδή η αναζήτηση στο βιβλίο Μελέται, μου επέστρεψε “Υπερθεματιστές και συγχρονισμένοι” (εδώ), είναι καλοπροαίρετο το ακόλουθό μου ερώτημα.
> Κάτι διέφυγε της προσοχής της στην αναζήτηση τής Γκούγκλ ή το σωστό είναι “υπερθεματιστές και εκσυγχρονισμένοι”;



Έχετε δίκιο, «Υπερθεματιστές και συγχρονισμένοι» είναι το σωστό παράθεμα:






Μοναδική δικαιολογία, η ασύνειδη σύνδεση των μέσων της δεκαετίας του '90 στο νου μου με τους «εκσυγχρονιστές» (μέσα σε διαφόρων ειδών εισαγωγικά, παρενθέσεις, αγκύλες και άγκιστρα).

Το διορθώνω και στο παραπάνω ποστ κι ευχαριστώ για την επισήμανση.

If it exists, we have it. If we don't, we'll get it. If it doesn't, we'll create it. If it's wrong, we'll correct it.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 20, 2016)

nickel said:


> Ναι, κοίταζα κι εγώ τώρα τον Κώδικα Πολιτικής Δικονομίας:
> http://hellenicmunicipalpolice.file..._thyrokolisi-kodikas-politikis-dikonomias.pdf
> 
> Να μας έλεγε και κάποιος τη διαφορά από τον _πλειοδότη_, αν υπάρχει.



Η λεπτή τεχνική διαφορά είναι ότι «*πλειοδότες*» είναι όλοι οι συμμετέχοντες στον πλειοδοτικό διαγωνισμό, ενώ «*υπερθεματιστής*» είναι μόνον ένας (αυτός που πλειοδότησε περισσότερο).

Για τον ΚΠολΔ όλοι οι συμμετέχοντες στον πλειστηριασμό νοούνται «πλειοδότες» διότι δίνουν τη μεγαλύτερη προσφορά τους· εξ αυτών ο κορυφαίος ή τελευταίος (ανάλογα με το διαδικαστικό) πλειοδότης είναι ο «υπερθεματιστής».

Η θέση μου αυτή έχει επιβεβαιωθεί και από τον Παναγιώτη Κριμπά: «Ο ΚΠολΔ (λ.χ. άρθρα 965, 966) χαρακτηρίζει ρητά "πλειοδότες" όλους τους συμμετέχοντες (τους bidders, αγγλιστί) και "υπερθεματιστή" (λ.χ. άρθρο 1005) τον πλειοδότη που θα προσφέρει τα περισσότερα (the highest bidder, αγγλιστί). Αυτό συμβαίνει διότι όλοι συμμετέχουν στον πλειστηριασμό με στόχο να δώσουν τα περισσότερα (πλείω δούναι), άλλο τώρα το ποιος θα δώσει, τελικά, τα περισσότερα απ' όλους.»


----------



## hellex (Sep 28, 2016)

Σ' αυτό το σημείο, πιστεύω είναι είναι χρήσιμο να παραθέσω τη ρήση τού Ευριπίδη: 
"Ο χρόνος δίνει όλες τις απαντήσεις χωρίς να χρειάζεται καν τις ερωτήσεις". 
Και να παραδώσω τα εύσημα, στον *Δαήμωντα*::up: για την προηγούμενη ανάρτησή του.



> Εάν ο υπερθεματιστής δεν πληρώση κατά το άρθρον 899 εις μετρητά την τιμήν της κατακυρώσεως, πλειστηριάζεται εκ νέου το κατακυρωθέν αντικείμενον δαπάναις αυτού, κατά τους εν άρθροις 891-902 διαλαμβανομένους τύπους...»


.
Βέβαια, παραμένει η απορία γιατί ο τίτλος της διακήρυξης αναφέρει "Δημόσιος Διαγωνισμός ..." ενώ η διαδικασία είναι Πλειστηριασμός.


----------

